# my first youtube video : demasoni : new camera



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

was testing out how good the video is on the new d90, im pretty happy with the quality (u can set it to 720p).


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

wow.. 720P .. very nice!!

Nice rocks you have. Did you say you got it from Fishworld?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice camera. Your other fish been sold already except the demasoni's? 

ninez. You can get limestone rocks at fishworld langley. I got mine for 1.30 or 1.49/lb I think. You can get it cheaper if you buy alot of them .


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep these particular ones were from richmond ipu but ive gotten other ones from fish world in langley for my fry tank.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks.. just picked up some crushed coral sand for $1.19/lb $$

Will try to go to Fishworld. Isn't there one in Surrey? emm..

Thanks again


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice video there.

I can also see 2 fry over-hang tanks in the back. Thats good too 

I am assuming those rocks are new. Mine are nowhere near as white as those...lol

Good job on the video.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

shucks. you got a new toy. that D90 is a awesome toy. hope to see more videos/photos of your tank in the future.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

ninez said:


> thanks.. just picked up some crushed coral sand for $1.19/lb $$
> 
> Will try to go to Fishworld. Isn't there one in Surrey? emm..
> 
> Thanks again


Langley fish world is in Surrey . If you need the address it's:

7-19300 Langley By-Pass
Surrey, BC V3S 7R2

Phone Number:
(604) 514-3474


----------

